# [KDE] Problema con el icono de sonido (solucionado)

## Darth Noire

Desde que logre instalar la interfase grafica e podido instalar otras cosas hasta que le toco el turno al sonido.  Bueno siguiendo el manual de ALSA que proporciona Gentoo, la versión en ingles: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml, pude configurar mi tarjeta de sonido.  En el manual dice que hay dos formas, una utilizando el ALSA proporcionado por el Kernel y otra con el alsa-drivers.  Utilice la del Kernel ya que también quería aprender a hacerles cambios al Kernel y volver a compilarlo y bueno lo pude hacer.

Bueno todo salio bien de hecho tengo sonido, pero KDE no me enseña el icono de sonido y si entro a la parte de sonido de KDE  me dice que no se a detectado ningún dispositivo de sonido, eso si me da una opción para detectarlo automáticamente, de echo es la única opción, pero tampoco hace nada.

Mi pregunta es ¿tengo que volver a compilar KDE o tengo que añadir algo que e pasado por alto?

Espero me puedan ayudar.

¡Gracias!Last edited by Darth Noire on Tue Jul 31, 2007 4:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

tienes la guía en cristiano tb., http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/alsa-guide.xml. Hay muchas traducidas de hecho.

has comprobao que todos los módulos están cargados y que el servicio alsa-sound está arrancao ? Si es asi, que te dice alsaconf p.ej ?

saluetes

----------

## Darth Noire

Bueno en lo del idioma no hubo problema lo entendi en ingles bien.  Con lo otro pues para mi enteder los modulos tiene que estar cargados  porque si no, no tuivera sonido y tengo.  Si voy a la pagina de Youtube puedo escuchar los videos el unico problema es que no me aparece el icono de sonido en KDE y el mismo no detecta que tenga un dispositivo de sonido.

Gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No soy un versado en KDE, lo tengo instalado solo para usar algunas aplicaciones desde otros gestores, pero creo (corrijan si me equivoco) que todo el sistema de sonidos de KDE se basa en arts y para que funcione el control de volumen imagino que el use flag arts tiene que estar habilitado antes de compilar... No será ese tu problema?

No puedo experimentar por que en mi make.conf tengo -arts

Salud!

----------

## Darksidex25

Seguro que no es ese, yo tengo kde, y casi todo va con -arts (salvo algún paquete propio de kde para tener los sonidos del sistema).

Yo no hice nada especial para que me reconociera la tarjeta (de echo tengo dos y me las reconoce), y también instalé alsa como módulo del kernel.

----------

## Darth Noire

Bueno no será que yo primero instale  KDE y luego, de hecho un tiempo después, configure ALSA.  No tendrá algo que ver esto.

¡Gracias!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Bueno no será que yo primero instale KDE y luego, de hecho un tiempo después, configure ALSA. No tendrá algo que ver esto.

 

Podría ser..

Una buena prueba sería agregar si no los tuverias los useflags alsa arts a tu make .conf y hacer emerge --newuse kde-meta, o si tenés mas tiempo disponible emerge --newuse world

Salud!

----------

## Darth Noire

Bueno ya agregue el parámetro arts a la variable USE ya que tenia alsa desde que configure la variable USE durante la instalación.  Hice lo sugerido:

# emerge --newuse kdebase-meta

Ya que cuando instale KDE instale la versión intermedia que era kdebase-meta, pero no funciono.

¡Saludos!

----------

## Darth Noire

Hola 

Bueno muchas gracias por la ayuda ya pude resolver el problema del sonido.

¡Gracias!

----------

## achaw

 *Darth Noire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bueno muchas gracias por la ayuda ya pude resolver el problema del sonido.
> 
> ¡Gracias!

 

Como lo solucionaste? Seria bueno que comentes como lo hiciste, porque a alguien mas le puede servir.

Saludos

----------

## Darth Noire

Pues ya yo había añadido arts a mi USE pero no había funcionado así que seguí buscando en el foro de Multimedia gente que tuviera el mismo problema, y los había, así que leí las sugerencias, pero ninguna me funciono.  Escribí en el foro de Multimedia la misma pregunta que aquí y me dijeron más o menos lo mismo lo único fue que me sugirieron que hiciera:

# emerge --update --deep --newuse world

Se que es algo que se supone que se me ocurriera antes, pero lo había pasado por alto.  Esto se tardo un rato, pero cuando termino había funcionado.

¡Saludos!

----------

